# Pins Tarpon



## islandboi409aTm (Dec 11, 2009)

Camped out at Pins for 5 days this past weekend. Got into some nice Tarpon. My first not from a boat. A buddy fishing with me got some video haven't edited it and got me the footage. Will post when I receive but here's some pics I had in my phone. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

2cool! Bet that was a blast.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Congrats! Glad the weather gave you a window!


----------



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

*At the jetty*

That looks like a jetty, buy which one? I have caught them at the south jetty in port Isabel a few years ago. Good to know they have made it to Texas waters. Live bait? Thanks for posting.


----------



## islandboi409aTm (Dec 11, 2009)

Which ever one is at MM 60 in Pins. Not to familiar with the area. First trip there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islandboi409aTm (Dec 11, 2009)

All on live bait


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice work. They're a blast to catch of any size when you're landlocked (jetty, pier, wade fishing) on light tackle. Did you get some jumps?


----------



## islandboi409aTm (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh yea. Had atleast 15 hook ups. Almost all jumped. Got some on video. Will post when I get it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TXyakker (Aug 18, 2005)

Was the live bait just stuff that you guys caught out there at the jetty I presume? Nice tarpon by the way, congrats!!


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Looks great. Congrats.


----------



## islandboi409aTm (Dec 11, 2009)

They were hitting anything we could cast net or catch on bait rod and use legally. Not as picky as I thought tarpon would be 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

sweet! good to know they're back down there....I should be able to resume my jetty trips mid-june....see y'all down there....
snookered


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice tarpon!!! north Mansfield jetty


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

thats awesome


----------



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

*Answered my own ?*

I was confused about your location but looked at a map and found the jetty. How did you get that far down? Drive or by boat? Looks like lots of fun and thanks for the pics. Must have been a real blast!


----------



## islandboi409aTm (Dec 11, 2009)

60 mile drive down the beach. Gotta have 4wd and know how to use it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

islandboi409aTm said:


> 60 mile drive down the beach. Gotta have 4wd and know how to use it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you thinking about camping no need to take firewood. Plenty of drift. We got SO stuck down there right before the jetty back when I was in college in a z71. We barely made it out with the help of a nice guy. Talk about a sunken feeling to be bottomed out that far down. Sand is wicked loose .. scared to stop type of sand.


----------

